# 1948 Safticycle Motorbike



## milbicycleman (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a 1948 Safticycle that was made in Lacrosse Wisconsin and I was wondering if anyone has any information on them. This is what a restored one looks like. Mine is a work in progress.


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2012)

Interesting bikes, and there's tons of info out there on these, just continue your google search.


----------



## Iverider (Jul 12, 2012)

I know nothing about these except that I want one!


----------



## milbicycleman (Jul 12, 2012)

They are very rare so not that many people know about them. I think around 1,500 were made from 1941 to 1948.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Aren't these the bikes that one of the 3 stooges had their hand in?


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2012)

You're thinking of the Marman Twin Motorbike. That was Zeppo Marx's baby.
http://www.mikeybike.com/marman.html


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2012)

Why Boris,Your a Marx bros.fan ? Horse Feathers to you.


----------



## Boris (Jul 19, 2012)

*Marman Twin*

Attached is a current ad for the Zeppo Marx motor bike that i was alluding to in the earlier post.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/mcy/3134880111.html


----------

